# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  My First ever DIY CO2 generator Project

## algine_seis

Hi guys, just wanted to know your thoughts or comments on my first DIY CO2 generator project. By the way newbie here.

Based on the pictures attached, I decided to insert the end of the tubing into the suction part of my filter. I thought it would be more efficient on dissolving CO2 unto the water.

Veterans out there your comment and thoughts are appreciated...thanks in advance. :Cool:

----------


## |squee|

What are those black connectors?

----------


## Shadow

look like check valve. By the way, the plant under your filter inlet is non aquatic

----------


## AlexHcp

Looking at the set up, i have a question - if the bubbles get trapped in the motor, will it spoil or create some form or noise? Actually i thought of putting a diffsuer very near to the intake of my canister, which might have a better effect of dissolving the CO2, but i am afraid of more co2- built up and in the end, the motor will create some noise due to air bubbles. it might be different for a HOF though...

Just my 2 cents.

----------


## Shadow

It is different, in canister the air will be trap because it is an enclose. For HOF case the CO2 will just go to the atmosphere

----------


## algine_seis

Hey guys, thanks for your inputs. I just saw this video on youtube a set up of CO2 reactor, made up of a submersible pump,attached at the tip of the outlet a propeller type diffuser. So I just made my own version and tried it. Unlucky enough for me as Shadow said the plant in my tank are non aquatic =( I just saw these plants at the pet shop together with some plants also, thinking it would look good in my tank.

----------


## AlexHcp

Oh.. then wont there be some wastage of the Co2 if the bubble just bubble off the HOF? .. but still this set up is interesting.... thanks for sharing!!!

----------


## algine_seis

yup, I think so. I guess the CO2 must be enclosed (top side of any canister) while being propelled or mixed. I just thought since the HOF propeller spins so fast, that 1 bubble that went through is dissolve in it, or so I thought.Maybe I'll just give this project / set-up one more chance by buying real aquatic plants =) and try to update you guys. Thanks again..

----------


## AlexHcp

Good luck on your project, pretty sure it will work somehow cause even if there are co2 loss in the process, some of the co2 will also be dissovled. Do ensure a good mix of fert and lightning too so as to have healthy plant.

----------


## algine_seis

oh, thanks Alex..

----------


## |squee|

I used to have a diffuser placed at the intake of my filter when I was doing DIY CO2. Not bad results.

----------


## algine_seis

After sometime running this set-up I experienced having sludge in my HOF. I tried adding a bubble counter. I manage to make the bubble counter work but I wasn't able to make the aquarium end bubble. I figure out leaking in the going out side of the bubble counter. So I re-designed my CO2 generator with air filter hopefully this set-up will solve my sludge problem.

Note: I haven't really invested yet with the required substrate(s) I wanted to make sure first my DIYs are working before fully working on my aquascape.

So this is my new set-up:

IMG00432-20111205-1132.jpg

IMG00431-20111205-1113.jpg

----------

